
Show HN: A solution to the broken IT recruitment - nextenio
I’m looking for feedback from the developer community regarding the project me and my colleagues have been working on during the past few months.<p>As we all know, developers are heavily contacted by recruiters, who, unfortunately, often do not have a technical background. This makes it hard for them to deeply discuss the most inspiring parts of a job for a developer: What he&#x2F;she is going to create to help the company, with which tech stacks he&#x2F;she will use to master the challenge, and why the project is a technical challenge in the first place.<p>Therefore we aim to tackle the status quo of IT recruiting by reversing the order of contact. When CTOs and Tech leads are the first touch point, the discussion starts with the inspiring aspects and you’ll know immediately if the job is for you or not.<p>To achieve this we have built nexten.io – a platform obliging employers to let their tech profiles (instead of non-peers) contact developers who have registered and look for new opportunities. We have been online since April this year and have on-boarded more than 120 companies who agreed to let a technical profile do the contacting. Now we&#x27;re working hard to improve the experience (with many tickets in the pipeline) and hope feedback will help doing so.<p>If you’ve read this far, I hope you’ll take a look. We’d be glad to know if our approach makes sense to you.
======
megamindbrian2
I tried to upload a profile picture and it never responded, now I can't submit
my profile edits because the uploader is broke.

